# What would YOU do?



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

x


----------



## gottagettamaltee (Dec 1, 2005)

aww, good luck with finding charlie a new home! poor baby, he wants to be the only child? sounds like somebody spoiled him rotten!! and now he's jealous, hehe. 
well you put him on your website, correct? maybe through that and word of mouth here on SM will do the trick. you'll find him a home, don't worry.

btw, what is your web address??

i'm sorry i dont have any advice on what else to do


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Andrea - 
put a picture of him up on the SM - I think some one here might have some good suggestions or know someone in your area looking for a little guy.

Good luck figuring out the right solution, I know it isn't easy.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

It's a shame Charlie's not happy. Every once in a while, sad situations come up and need to be dealt with for all concerned. I understand you're thinking of Charlie's happiness. Like you've said, advertise on your web-site, and some of the Maltese forums, if you can. If nothing else works out, you may have to place an ad in the paper. There may be the perfect home right near you - but you may never know if you don't advertise the fact. 

Whatever you do, good luck!


----------



## CathyB (Mar 10, 2007)

Oh Andrea I am so sorry you have to make that decision it is always hard to rehome. You are right to do this for him he will be much happier as a only child. Have you talked to rescues? Keep him with you until they have a home for him .. Does he bond quickly with other people? I will def. let people I know that you are looking for the perfect place for him... Again I know how sad that must make you to have to even think of rehoming.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

x


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Have you tried a behaviorist? His behaviors don't sound all that insurmountable to me. Finding a good behaviorist that can evaluate him and put him on a plan to succede in your home. Maybe even some temporary medication to ease his anxieties while you work to retrain him.

I know 5 years is an awfully long time to hang in there. I'd keep trying, though...but that's just me, and you asked what I'd do







Best of luck through it all and please keep us updated...


----------



## kristina (Nov 9, 2006)

aww Andrea, I know this is super hard for you... and I can personally vouche for what a sweetheart this little guy is as I have experienced him crawling on my lap and wanting nothing more than to sit there..... and thats ALL he wants. 

I would definitely NOT give in to surrendering him... I know a good home will come along for him soon.. things always have a way of working themselves out. 

Hopefully word of mouth will do its job.

Hang in there hun!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

x


----------



## Tallulah's Mom (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm so sorry that you are having such a hard time with little Charlie. He sounds very spoiled. (Kind of like Tallulah! lol) 

Does he definitely have to go to a one dog home? He sounds like he needs a lot of attention. Is there a senior village around where you live? (55 and over) Sometimes older people are looking for a companion dog that's not a puppy and who stay home a little more than average. They may love having Charlie to spoil.









He is such an adorable looking boy, I'm sure there is some kind hearted person who would love having him.









Keep us posted and good luck.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

> I'm so sorry that you are having such a hard time with little Charlie. He sounds very spoiled. (Kind of like Tallulah! lol)
> 
> Does he definitely have to go to a one dog home? He sounds like he needs a lot of attention. Is there a senior village around where you live? (55 and over) Sometimes older people are looking for a companion dog that's not a puppy and who stay home a little more than average. They may love having Charlie to spoil.
> 
> ...


A one of NO dog home (preffered) is what I'm looking for. A retiree is also what i'm looking for. But I'm not going to just go to an old age home and ask around


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=376297
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope you didn't take offense at my post--I don't know Charlie's entire history and all that you've tried with him....best of luck...


----------



## Tallulah's Mom (Jan 8, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=376305
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol! I was thinking more of a retirement village, where people are likely to be able to have pets. Sometimes you can post things in their gathering areas and you can even call management to see if it's okay to do. I was just thinking that because he needs very special (and alot of!lol) attention, that maybe an older person would have the time that maybe a younger person wouldn't.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Andrea, well all I can say is THAT is about the same thing I went though with my Bella Mia. And I got a boat load of "shame on you" for rehoming her. BS! She went to the perfect home for her! And I can't say enough about how happy I am for her! She is a DARLING dog and deserved what she needed. I know Charlie does too and will get it. GOOD LUCK to you and Charlie!







Bella Mia is a happy girl now and Charlie will find his happy home with your help.

Melanie


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

I think that living with a senior citizen would be perfect for both Charlie and the person because of the mental health benefits. Maybe a family physician could point you in the right direction. I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Hopefully you can find a wonderful home for him on SM. Many breeders do retire and place their older kids - they want them to enjoy a family life instead of being one among several. I totally understand it and am supportive of your decision. I know you will find a great home.

Cookie was my first and how you descibe him is how I see Cookie feeling. I feel so bad for her and I know she wants to be mommy's only but now she has to share me. I am finding that she is angry with me and wants to spend less time with me. She doesn't want to sleep with me anymore and often stay with my sister at night.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

x


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*Marie & the Boys*


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Andrea, 

You are doing the right thing for Charlie. But be careful with senior people. Dogs can get underfoot and they aren't as agile and might fall over a small dog. My mother is 72 and my dad passed in March, if it wasn't for her min poodle, Rusty, she would be a mess. 

I rehome males just so that they can have their own person. It's a hard decision. Male puppies are much harder to place than females. I think males make much better companions. More affectionate and more loyal, as you have found out. The right person will come along. Don't feel so guilty.

Tina


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

x


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Tina, if you know of anyone looking for a loving sweet affectionate boy, please let me know. I do want to remain in contact with the new owners though. I love him way too much to never hear about him again.
> 
> I'm surpised nobody on this board honestly replied because when PopTart was looking for a home he got one quickly and when Melanie found Bella a home, several people responded they would have taken her. It's not often you find a pure bred maltese who is in perfect health and friendly and adorable looking for a home! I would so rather prefer someone from here as I would be able to see pictures and keep in touch. Anyhow, sorry for rambling, if you hear from anyone, please send them my way! I am in NO RUSH, just want to find the RIGHT HOME for him as I have had 2 people inquire and both were not the suitable fit for Charlie. One asked if I'd wave a SMALL very SMALL adoption fee and she asked if I had anything smaller as if I were a friggin petshop
> 
> ...


I don't know why no one has responded and I am not looking for a male, but I would not want the original owner to necessarily stay in contact with me. I would want to feel it was now my dog and I would be free to make contact or not. 

It may be his age. And if I were to get an older dog I would prefer one who had been in rescue and evaluated. When they are in rescue, at least with NCMR, they go to a foster home and that person works with them to help overcome any issues they may have. And then they find the right home that has been evaluated extensively. I would just rather have an older dog in that situation rather than from the owner himself or herself.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Also, many of the people here have more than one furbaby. Myself, I have 4 plus my grand furbaby who visits my lab frequently.


----------



## maltsmom (Feb 10, 2005)

I know this sounds drastic, but have to tried medication? They make a med called reconcile that is specifically for separation anxiety. My Jack had very bad issues, including marking in the house all the time. I started him on reconcile as a last resort, after behavior training didn't work. After just a few days, he didn't even need to be banded anymore. He totally stopped marking and started going outside or on his pad when we weren't home. He almost completely stopped barking at every noise and he has just turned into the most lovable baby, like he was a year ago. I know alot of people do not like to medicate, but if it helps you to keep your baby, then it would be worth it.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=376727
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's why rescues require require that you surrender the dog to them so that it is a "clean" placement in the next home with no strings attached. I view it very much like a human adoption when the records are sealed.

From the new owner's perspective, it can get complicated if there is contact. I always adopt recsues and twice I have had a former owner want the animal back. In both cases the owner was going through a divorce and couldn't keep the animal and was going to just drop it at the local shelter. In both cases when the previous owner got their life back together they wanted the animal back - one was three years later! Of course, I didn't give either one back, but it was messy and I learned my lesson.

When I adopted Lady, I made my neighbor promise that she would not tell her former owner who had adopted her. When I adopted my Siamese Lily from a local vet, I got all her vet records with her former owner's name, phone number, etc. It was my option to contact them or not. I opted not to, but asked the office to call them and tell them Lily had been adopted, a little about me, etc. so that they would know Lily was in a good home.

For me, having to keep in contact with a former owner would be a deal breaker.

I also agree that Charlie's age is probably a factor. It is much, much harder to place an older dog. Remember Poptart is only a year old. We have several members here who work in rescue and I think all will agree that it's the younger dogs who are adopted quickly.

Andrea, have you tried contacting your local private rescue groups? Down here they will often post a courtesy listing for a private adoption.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

x


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I hope you find Charlie a good home. I wouldn't hesitate to take him if I didn't already have 2 myself. I love male Malts, they are truly special & 6 yrs old is not too old at all. Hannah was just a mth shy of turning 5 when I adopted her. She's done beautifully.She's worth way more than the small amt I paid for her to be spayed & to have a dental. I did choose to adopt a female, mainly because I already have a male. I do occasionally send a pic to the breeder & let them know she is fine. I don't mind this at all, I don't have to do it, I just do it because I know they love Hannah & really had her best interest at heart & to let them know she is loved & cared for properly. I wanted an older Malt because I thought Boo, being 3 yrs old may not be as thrilled to have a puppy jumping all over him as I would be. I skipped the teething & most of the potty training. She came prespoiled & soooooooo loving. Rehoming an older Malt is not a bad thing, most of them adjust quite fast & smoothly with the right home for them.Charlie will make someone very happy, I hope you do find the right person, even if not on this forum.



Sue


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> Marj, yes i have. I won't surrendor him. He's not an elderly dog, he's only 6 years old. Plus, when I say contact I only mean send me an email or photo ocassionaly. I am not looking to try and get him back once I find him a new home. I am sorry, but I just have to disagree here. I like any rescue would, got bloodwork on him to make sure he is healthy and he is in tip top shape with NO health problems. YES, I have tried drugs . It's not about that. When he and Bella were with us only, he did not do this. It's when the other dogs came into the picture. He is a great boy and again I am not looking to pry into anyones life once he would be adopted. I just want an ocassional christmas card or email with a photo telling me he's OK. I am not passing charlie out to a rescue and never hearing about him again. It's not something my heart can bare. So forgive me if that's the "deal breaker". If it means keeping him forever. well then I guess I will. But poor Charlie will be miserable.
> 
> Andrea[/B]


I am not telling you to surrender him to rescue or disagreeing with you. You have to do what you feel is best for Charlie and I respect that. I was just trying to give you a little insight from the other side of the issue, from a potential adopter's perspective since you said you were surprised no one here wanted to adopt him.

Age really is a factor when adopting. Right or wrong, most people want young animals. It constantly amazes me why people want puppies or kittens instead of adopting a young animal who has had all their shots, been spayed or neutered, etc. I know we've had this discussion here before when beautiful retirees are available periodically from top breeders. Most are about Charlie's age and you would be surprised how many people wouldn't consider them just because they they are concerned "how much time they have left". 

I adopted Lady when she was 4&1/2 which was a great age IMO. I would have no problem adopting an older dog, but I may be the exception.

Again, I was not trying to suggest you are wrong in any way wanting to keep in contact with a future owner, just trying to explain why that might turn some people off. I'm sure there is a home out there for Charlie somewhere under your conditions, it just may take some time. You just starting looking, right?


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

x


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I'd suggest you draw up a contract just like rescue groups do requiring that you be contacted should the new owner not be able to keep him anymore. We did that when we placed my daughter's horse when she went to college. It said that we transferred all rights of owership to the new family, but we asked that we be contacted if for any reason they couldn't keep her anymore. The girl who got her was kind enough to let my daughter know years later when Skeeter had to be put down at age 24.

I hear the age objection all the time when I suggest to someone that they adopt an older dog or cat rather than buy a puppy or kitten. People really are worried that they'll get attached and only have the dog or cat for a short time and be heartbroken, even if that "short" time is another 5-7 years. 

And don't forget, and I'm sure you've seen this with your puppies, most people seem to want female Maltese. We call that "the pink factor" here!

I'm sure there is someone out there who will fall in love with Charlie and be willing to work on his issues. It just may take a little longer to find that perfect home.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

i really wish you were closer because Charlie sounds perfect for my mom, since my dad passed away a year ago she has mentioned many times about having a pet to love on, she really wants Sampson but thats never going to happen







she needs an older dog that is already trained, my mom has health issues but hses not on her death bed either, but training a puppy is probably more than she should do, plus i literaly live about 1 minute from her so i'm always close if something happened to her or a pet of hers, but you being so far away makes it difficult to make it work

i hate that you must find a home for Charlie, it upsets me when an older pet must move to a new home, it can be hard on them, we had to find a home for a cat we had once that just wasnt happy with us, it just didnt work out, its a difficult thing and one hard to do for many reasons but you do have to think of Charlie

we adopted Lizzie from a former member here because Lizzie was more than she could handle, shes almost more than we can handle














but she has grown to be a great girl, still a bit on the crazy side but a sweatheart also, i still email back and forth with the original owner from time to time, she asked initialy that we have some contact, and it was ok with me and it worked, but you do need to realize some may not want that contact with you when you adopt Charlie out, so it can limit his chances, but it may also help you narrow it down to a great home for him even if it takes longer to do it

good luck, i hope for the best for Charlie no matter what happens


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Perhaps, in lieu of an adoption fee, you would consider going in halfs on an airline ticket. 

Joe's mom sounds perfect for Charlie. 

You did say Charlie needs to be an only child. The majority, of SM members, already have one, or more.

Joe ~ Bless your mom's heart. She must miss your dad terribly.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

OH - Joe's mom sounds like a match - and Joe is so close by to check on things and help.

Joe I'm sorry about the loss of your Dad


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

> You did say Charlie needs to be an only child. The majority, of SM members, already have one, or more.[/B]


 

That's probably why nobody here responded.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

x


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> QUOTE





> You did say Charlie needs to be an only child. The majority, of SM members, already have one, or more.[/B]


 

That's probably why nobody here responded.
[/B][/QUOTE]
I agree. I've fostered many, who were "only childs", including my current foster, Lulu. She, literally, attacked ALL five of mine, at once. 

It took some time, but, as we speak, Lulu is on my bed with Joplin, Frankie, and Daisy. They are all "kickin'" it.









You can teach an "old" dog new tricks. Lulu will still be placed as an "only" child, but she is less stressed now.

I, seriously doubt, Lulu will ever find her "forever" home, so she always has one here, and we need to live in harmony. I'm still working on Billy. He still hates her for the original attack ~ LOL

In any case, I agree, it does narrow it down, even more, when they need to be an "only" child.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

> Perhaps, in lieu of an adoption fee, you would consider going in halfs on an airline ticket.[/B]


This would be a great idea......


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=377184
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, to get my dog, in the PERFECT home, I would pay whatever it takes.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

x


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I've read everyone's views and suggestions. I have to agree the important thing is finding the right home for Charlie. I've never heard of charging a fee for an older dog, and I don't mean old dog but 6 yrs is older and perhaps close to if not half his life, so I wouldn't begin to think a fee would be called for. I would certainly hope you would consider helping to get him to a good home, even if distance was a problem. Afterall, this is all about Charlie's best welfare. Joe's mom sounds like the ideal place.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

I'm so sorry you're going through this, and I don't think it at all unreasonable that you want to keep contact with the new owener. I guess I'm biased about that because my Bella was miserable when Harley came along and after trying meds, training, etc. it just became obvious Harley and Bella are two perfect dogs who just needed to be perfect in seperate homes...if my dad hadn't taken Harley in I don't know what I would have done. Obviously, I stay in contact with my dad and I can't imagine not being able to call and hear her happy barks in the background. She is my dads girl now, but if I couldn't see and hear their happiness the pain would be unbearable. If Bella hadn't already made it obvious to me she needs to be the only dog I would contact you myself about Charlie, but Bella has things just the way she wants them now. I hope you find the right home for Charlie, I wish you luck.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

x


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=381738
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If Joe's mom smokes outside, that would be fine. I know MANY smokers, including myself, but haven't known anyone who has smoked in their house in well over ten years.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

x


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Here's a pic of Charlie. Hope it's not too blurry. Maybe I can take a few more later.
> 
> 3MaltMom, EVERYONE i know smokes in their home. I have asked, we'll see what happens. Thanks.
> 
> ...


Must be a California thing. People here just don't smoke indoors. Not even in their own home. I, for one, can't imagine smoking in my, or anyone elses house.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Geezz..... my husband smokes. Alex is still lung cancer free. It has never bothered him. The only rooms off limit for smoking are the bedroom, bathroom, my office and my car.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Andrea, I am sorry the other home didn't work out for Charlie.

I can certainly relate to the smoking thing. When I moved down here to North Carolina, I was amazed how smoker friendly this state is. No one up in New York smoked in public places or in their homes, but down here they do. I worry about secondhand smoke. I had dear friends who were like my adopted parents who smoked and it was always such an issue because they always wanted me to bring Lady to visit and I had to make up excuses all the time. Cigarette smoke can trigger seizures not to mention that the few times we stopped in for just a minute, Lady would reek when we left.

Charlie's perfect home is out there somewhere, it may just take longer since he is older.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i hope you find the perfect home for charlie.









my husband smokes... but there never has been _anyone_ allowed to smoke in my home.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Thank you Marj, charlie and I really appreciate that. 

Andrea


----------

